# Introducing Myself



## vault (Dec 20, 2014)

Hello Everyone. 
I Just felt like introducing myself. I Have been in around town for a few years now. I am new to competive powerlifting currently competing in a smaller organization. Looking forward to talking to more people on here to gain some more knowledge on just about everything in this game here and there.


----------



## sneedham (Dec 20, 2014)

welcome bro.....


----------



## sixsix250 (Dec 20, 2014)

Welcome aboard brother


----------



## Riles (Dec 20, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## jas101 (Dec 20, 2014)

Welcome to imf.


----------



## brazey (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## maddad (Dec 21, 2014)

crap, how many posts before i can send a pm here?


----------



## jas101 (Dec 21, 2014)

10+

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Dec 21, 2014)

WElcome to IMF ..


----------



## jozifp103 (Dec 22, 2014)

*​Great to have you brother!*


----------



## flood (Dec 22, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome to IRONMAG


----------



## El_Ogro (Dec 30, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TheDieIsCast (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm new here too everbody seems pretty cool on this board... so welcome as well.


----------



## Conceal30 (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome to IMF. Use the sub forum to get your posts up to ten then PM us with specific questions or start a thread for mass input. Great place to learn and grow man. Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

welcome


----------

